
Could be the best coworking space ever - Former Cement Factory - lolizbak
http://www.yatzer.com/A-former-Cement-Factory-is-now-the-workspace-and-residence-of-Ricardo-Bofill
======
andrewflnr
I was a bit disappointed by how nicely it was furnished. It seems to me like
some of the magic was lost. Still, it looks like it would be really cool to
work in. Give me a little hidey hole in that big room, and I'm set.

